# Weird cuts outside of mouth?



## KassidySharp (Jun 15, 2017)

hello! I have a male cherry head tortoise going on 6 years old in October. Starting about last November or so, I noticed Lou had two symmetrical "cuts" on both sides of the opening of his jaw. I got very worried at first, but after a few days they turned darker, scabbed, and then fell off. I was relieved until the exact same cycle happened again a few weeks later. This has never stopped him from eating and I've even gently touched them and he doesn't seem to be in pain from them. He gets them every few weeks. I've always had issues with his skin, he's always been very dry so is it possible the skin just cracks around his jaw from eating and creates these wounds? Any feedback would help greatly thank you!  if you need better photos of them let me know, he loves to move so it's hard to get a still picture of him (the wounds are the Orange-brown areas just under his ears)


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you frequently soak him and provide a humid home? He shouldn't be dry they like their humidity. I have no clue if that could cause his skin to crack around the mouth but could it be something in his enclosure possibly?


----------



## Pearly (Jun 15, 2017)

Dry skin is typically due to dry conditions. RF torts are genetically made for very warm/very humid climate. I keep mine outdoors now during a day and soak daily, still their skin gets dry. For me gentle massage of coconut oil into their head/neck/limbs/tail keeps skin supple and cales in good shape, plus their shells look gorgeous. I do that about once a week after their bath. With wiggly tort one must be careful. It to poke the eyes with greasy fingers. I usually have piece of clean paper towel available for dabbing the excess to keep it from getting in the eyes


----------



## Pearly (Jun 15, 2017)

Another thought, what do you feed? Does you tort have to open mouth very wide in order to get stuff in? And what do you feed? Like: what diet? Cracking skin can also be a sign of vitamin deficiency


----------



## KassidySharp (Jun 15, 2017)

daniellenc said:


> Do you frequently soak him and provide a humid home? He shouldn't be dry they like their humidity. I have no clue if that could cause his skin to crack around the mouth but could it be something in his enclosure possibly?


I do bathe him as often as I can, also after he's been outside I bathe him before putting him back in his enclosure. I also lather him in coconut oil every few weeks but they keep coming back. His bedding is Cyprus mulch but I don't think that can explain how symmetrical the cuts are and they're in the same place every time. Thank you!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 15, 2017)

Well.... wait a minute, I saw at first that you've been a member here since 2014 according to your profile, but is that correct? Can you tell us more about your tort and how you keep her? And ... warmest WELCOME from Texas


----------



## KassidySharp (Jun 15, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Another thought, what do you feed? Does you tort have to open mouth very wide in order to get stuff in? And what do you feed? Like: what diet? Cracking skin can also be a sign of vitamin deficiency


His diet consists of greens, a variety of fruits, also a weekly serving of protein (wet cat food mixed with soaked zoo med forestry pellets) that was suggested from the professional when I bought him. And I also give him Rep-Cal tortoise pellets as a filler, he loves them. Is there anything I am missing that may effect his vitamin intake ?


----------



## KassidySharp (Jun 15, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Well.... wait a minute, I saw at first that you've been a member here since 2014 according to your profile, but is that correct? Can you tell us more about your tort and how you keep her? And ... warmest WELCOME from Texas


I did make an account back then but forgot about it. I'll be using it a lot more though now  I keep him in a glass aquarium (which I know can be frowned upon) but I have Cyprus mulch and UV lamp, 100 watts, and bring him out of the tank quite often! Thanks! We're from Ontario Canada


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Kassidy:

I'm not saying for sure this is what happened, but sometimes, if they're climbing, and they slide back down quickly, the upper beak may catch on something during the slide, forcing the mouth to open bigger than normal, it tears the sides if the mouth like that. Or if he's lunging forward and his lower beak gets caught, the mouth is forced open too wide, causing that kind of injury.

There's not much to be done for it except for a dab of first aid ointment to keep it soft.


----------



## Markw84 (Jun 15, 2017)

KassidySharp said:


> I did make an account back then but forgot about it. I'll be using it a lot more though now  I keep him in a glass aquarium (which I know can be frowned upon) but I have Cyprus mulch and UV lamp, 100 watts, and bring him out of the tank quite often! Thanks! We're from Ontario Canada


I am thinking the dryness is the issue. Redfoots need their humidity, and with an aquarium, open top and MVB, it will be quite desiccating on the tortoise. You don't show much of your tortoise in the picture, but I bet it is also pyramided, which also reflects humidity too low. You say you give outside time quite often, but outside, in your area when sunny, will also be very dry on the tortoise. Your picture shows it on pavers - probably a warmer spot in your yard, but also a very dry spot.

My suggestion would be to look at your enclosure and find ways to get the humidity up to where the tortoise is not so dry. Keep in mind that most information out there, and most "breeders" still repeat information and give advice that is quite outdated. Do a search for the posts and enclosures by @Pearly or @Anyfoot or @ZEROPILOT posts to see how they have created enclosures that are producing great, healthy redfoots.


----------



## teresaf (Jun 15, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Another thought, what do you feed? Does you tort have to open mouth very wide in order to get stuff in? And what do you feed? Like: what diet? Cracking skin can also be a sign of vitamin deficiency


This is actually a good idea I was thinking it myself. (So it must be good right? LOL) he looks like he has a overgrown beak which would make it so that he has to open his mouth wider than normal to eat. If you can't file his Beak down yourself you can find a vet that will do it for you. This coupled with being very dry would cause cracked corners of the mouth.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 15, 2017)

KassidySharp said:


> I did make an account back then but forgot about it. I'll be using it a lot more though now  I keep him in a glass aquarium (which I know can be frowned upon) but I have Cyprus mulch and UV lamp, 100 watts, and bring him out of the tank quite often! Thanks! We're from Ontario Canada


Not at all! I happen to LOVE glass tanks! They make great closed chambers! The usual problem is with the size of foot print of one. People feel bad for those lil torts locked up in tiny glass prison cell. If yours is big enough you are fine for couple yrs. then with adult RF you should probably consider building a better size indoor enclosure with couple very nice, warm humid hides in it.


----------



## KassidySharp (Jun 15, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Not at all! I happen to LOVE glass tanks! They make great closed chambers! The usual problem is with the size of foot print of one. People feel bad for those lil torts locked up in tiny glass prison cell. If yours is big enough you are fine for couple yrs. then with adult RF you should probably consider building a better size indoor enclosure with couple very nice, warm humid hides in it.



Originally when Lou was a baby, I had him in a small glass tank but as soon as I had him a year my mother bought me a very large aquarium for him that would be good for his size for a long time to come so it's perfect for him! I've heard a lot of negative things about glass tanks so I've always felt a bit guilty of having one for him but you've just assured me that it's okay thanks!!


----------



## KassidySharp (Jun 15, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> I am thinking the dryness is the issue. Redfoots need their humidity, and with an aquarium, open top and MVB, it will be quite desiccating on the tortoise. You don't show much of your tortoise in the picture, but I bet it is also pyramided, which also reflects humidity too low. You say you give outside time quite often, but outside, in your area when sunny, will also be very dry on the tortoise. Your picture shows it on pavers - probably a warmer spot in your yard, but also a very dry spot.
> 
> My suggestion would be to look at your enclosure and find ways to get the humidity up to where the tortoise is not so dry. Keep in mind that most information out there, and most "breeders" still repeat information and give advice that is quite outdated. Do a search for the posts and enclosures by @Pearly or @Anyfoot or @ZEROPILOT posts to see how they have created enclosures that are producing great, healthy redfoots.



He has some pyramiding because I was given false information when I got him as a baby. I was told that I needed indoor/outdoor carpet as his bedding so I went along with it. It wasn't until he started pyramiding that I realized it was a major problem because it doesn't give any humidity and I then switched him to Cyprus mulch and even started spraying the tank with water to create more humidity. Ever since I made the switch the pyramiding hasn't gotten any worse thankfully. I feel very bad that I wasn't aware I had been give false information and let him pyramid but he is still a healthy happy tort! Thanks a lot for the information I will take it into consideration


----------

